# Pipe relining.



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A local licensed plumber who I do drain work for wants me to get involved with relining with him. I don't know a lot about it but Formadrain came out and gave us there pitch. Anything in particular I should be considering?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Your welcome to come down and see our system. There all have their places


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Formadrain is a good system. I know a guy who has it and is very happy.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

As long as you have the clientele and/or the ability to sell, lining can be amazing. My boss did 6 liners in January and we sub them all out. The equipment isn't cheap.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> As long as you have the clientele and/or the ability to sell, lining can be amazing. My boss did 6 liners in January and we sub them all out. The equipment isn't cheap.



Well said.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Are you going to the show in a couple weeks? I plan on narrowing the selection down at the show and then picking a system in a month or so. It's gonna be hard to get those guys to come out to the middle of nowhere to do a demo so I might have to make a few trips to see some jobs in progress. We're also looking at building our own equipment and buying the supplies direct from manufacturer.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be there along with my potential partner in this. I'll make a decision there.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

When pipe lining first came out companies that had it made huge profits, but as time and the game have gone on I can have a lining only company come do the work for less than what the materials and labor cost me to do it myself and I have the lining equipment. Around me the lining companies do not like to dig they just want to pull up, line and leave. So if your market does not have others lining and there is potential then yes be the lining guy if there are guys already doing it then the chances that you will do it better with less experience are doubtful.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Believe it or not east of the Mississippi hasnt been to saturated yet. The farther east i go the better the money. Cuda is spot on that all good things come to an end but you just have to shake your game up. Were strictly sewer and trenchless. People gravitate to that. Many of my customers are plumbers and they know we wont steal their work. If anything we promote it! The best thing you can do is educate yourself and surround yourself with good people. Never be afraid to ask questions. And learn from the best and in turn be the teacher. I have an open invitation to anyone on the zone who is remotely intrested in trenchless to pm me or call me direct and i will tell or show them the good and bad of this industry.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Cuda and Bulldozer, when its good its REAL GOOD, when its bad its REAL BAD! 

I have been certified to install by 3 manufacturers and each has its own pluses and minuses. However, the technology is getting better and better and now there are more people than ever offering equipment to install liner. Heat cure has also been a game changer for many as it was for me when i was in business.

Mistakes are becoming easier to overcome now too. The company i work for has so many great options for times when something doesn't go right, and trust me it WILL happen. Things like collapsed liners, over shot liners, wrinkles and turn backs can all now be easily cut out and removed with Picote's line of specialty tools.

I wish i had them when i was lining, would have saved me thousands in repairs and digs. Trenchless is not for the faint of heart, but there is BIG money to be made in it. I know many who do very well and have mastered the process. 

I too will be at the Pumper Show if you want to hear more about what I experienced. i can also introduce you too end users who will have an unbiased opinion. Come find me at the Picote booth and tell me you're on the Zone.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

jrsaltz said:


> I agree with Cuda and Bulldozer, when its good its REAL GOOD, when its bad its REAL BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll seek you out.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Any pz members in California can come check me out. We can talk liners all day. I'll demo for you. I don't sell materials or equipment but I use it everyday. I can answer lots of questions to the best of my knowledge. 

I'm coming from the installer plumber side and not a manufacturer or not representing any companies but just what I know.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

One more thing if you partner with someone you must trust them blind. Make sure you got contracts in place. Also a contract with requirement on when they can leave the business. You do not want to go at it work hard and out of nowhere your partner wants out and his money. So make sure you guys are in it for the good and the bad. In most cases it is better alone...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

He's right of course! Things change in a minute and so do partnerships!


----------

